# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Gallery >  3D Printed Designer Tie

## Larry

I saw this today and just had to share it.  It's a pretty intricate tie that has been created via 3D printing.  As you can see from the image, the tie is a series of hexagons of varying sizes connected by thin pieces of plastic.  This makes the tie flexible.  Would you wear it?

----------


## MysteryAlabaster

I saw this somewhere else a while back.

I have the files downloaded for the version I saw prior, but I have yet to go about making it. (I never need a tie because I'm the most casual person alive that wears clothes at all)

----------


## DerekPeterson

It's a nice tie, but I don't know if you will find a fortune 500 CEO wearing one of these LOL.  We need to find a way to 3D print in fabric.  That's when fashion will open the door to 3D printing.

----------


## ralphzoontjens

A tie that you don't need to tie! Reminds me of the 3d printed bowtie.
It looks too nerdy both in color and shape, but maybe that was the whole point of it. For a CEO it needs to look much more refined, maybe with horizontal rods.
I wouldn't wear this, except maybe if I was representing a 3d printing company at a tradeshow booth.
It's a nice idea though, I would like to see more variations.

----------


## squadus

At this point 3D printed anything is great. This however I must say is not very fashionable.

----------

